# 那副小资的样子



## yuechu

大家好！
I recently heard the following expression on a 电视剧: 那副小资的样子.
What does 一副 mean here?
Thanks!


----------



## Skatinginbc

一副 a set of (manners, facial expressions, body postures, etc.)
that set of manners stereotypical of a small bourgeois 那副小資的樣子


----------



## NewAmerica

It simply means "the appearance of a petty bourgeoisie."

   One can deconstruct 那副小资的样子 into "那副样子" and "小资":

   那副样子: the appearance
   小资：petty bourgeoisie

   Or "那副小资的样子" can be understood as "(S/he wears) the look of a petty bourgeoisie."


----------



## Skatinginbc

對我而言，那副牌不是一張牌，那副樣子也不是一個樣子，而是許多樣子的一個集合體(e.g., 說話的樣子+打扮的樣子+走路的樣子...)。那副嘴臉也不限於嘴和臉，而是涵蓋了全身的動作(e.g., 跪地, 彎腰, 磕頭, etc.)


----------



## NewAmerica

*appearance [ə'piərəns]*

n.
1.
outward or visible aspect of a person or thing

All these (說話的樣子+打扮的樣子+走路的樣子) are the visible aspect of a person.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我是在解釋「副」的意義。
樓主問的是「副」這個字在該句的意思，所以我給的解釋與翻譯均特意強調該字的字面意義，以及其與整句意思的關係。


----------



## NewAmerica

语言根植于文化基因。东西方文化的差异必然从其语言中反映出来。东方文化强调天人合人的整体观，而西方文化擅长于精确解剖（所以两千年来中<国>医<学>发展不出<现代>解剖学)；前者反映于语言，要求在整体水平上进行领会与感悟，后者则有条不紊地进行结构剖析。

       正是由于东方文化这一特点，所以下面的三种表述是等效的：

*（1）这副样子*，还谈什么中华民族复兴？
*（2）这种样子*，还谈什么中华民族复兴？
*      （3）这个样子*，还谈什么中华民族复兴？

       因为读者会在整体水平上进行思考。

*   如果把“这种样子”或“这个样子"译成 the appearance，你估计不会有异议，但如果把“这副样子”译成 the appearance，你心里就可能谪诂了，这恐怕是西方文化基因的潜移默化扰动了你的东方文化基因的缘故。

        楼主的提问方式，必然源于其西方文化基因，而提问的又是东方文化问题。所以要让其学会纯正的汉语表达，必须让他逐渐理会汉语的固有特征——一种非解剖学意义上的整体观。*


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

那副样子，在我看来是有一个时间段的过程。确实不是一个一帧的画面。


----------



## NantongRen

baosheng said:


> 大家好！
> I recently heard the following expression on a 电视剧: 那副小资的样子.
> What does 一副 mean here?
> Thanks!


一副：a kind of


----------



## NantongRen

baosheng said:


> 大家好！
> I recently heard the following expression on a 电视剧: 那副小资的样子.
> What does 一副 mean here?
> Thanks!



You can't learn Chinese in China soap opera. The dialog in it was very WEIRED even for our Chinese. in realy life no one talks like that.


----------



## SuperXW

NantongRen said:


> You can't learn Chinese in China soap opera. The dialog in it was very WEIRED even for our Chinese. in realy life no one talks like that.


I consider the conversations in soap opera quite natural comparing to many language teaching material and formal resources(e.g. textbooks and news reports). Just like learning English, I often find watching TV shows or dramas is the only way to learn colloquial language, when we do not have the change to communicate with foreigners face to face.
In real life, if some friend uses this kind of expression in a humorous way, it would not be weird to me at all.


----------



## Lamb67

Look at the state of you !

although you have not much money you still are wearing perfume.


----------

